
Finding a perfect real estate CRM: 6 important factors to consider - maxchurilov
https://www.mindk.com/blog/real-estate-crm/
======
maxchurilov
The benefits of CRM in business are evident. It saves time and headaches,
helps in managing a client base, and keeps up with the anticipations of
today’s homebuyers and sellers. Agile CRM has gathered amazing statistics
supporting these values. Applying CRM for real estate helps to increase sales
by 29%, sales productivity — by 34% and sales accuracy — by 42%, grow
conversion by up to 300%, and shorten sales cycles by 8 to 14%. But the real
story is very often not so picture-perfect. In practice, around 30% of real
estate companies have not applied this tool to their businesses and those who
did experienced certain challenges. The interesting fact is that some reasons
for CRM nonuse and challenges people facing are quite similar.

